# Holga 3d stereo camera questions.



## ebreunic (Apr 29, 2009)

I've recently been thinking about purchasing the Holga 120-3D Stereo Camera.  There are a couple of questions that I have about the camera if anybody know it would be helpful to me.  I'm assuming that it takes slide film since the positive is what you use to put into the view finder. But what slide film can be processed at like a walgreens or target any commercial developer, our school doesn't have the chemicals for developing color film.  Is there any B&W slide film?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

You probably won't find E-6 (color slide) processing at consumer (drug store) labs...although they might be able to send it out for you.  (probably best to just send it yourself)


----------



## ebreunic (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks!  Where could I send it to?


----------



## McQueen278 (Apr 29, 2009)

Sam's Club/Walmart does E6.


----------



## Dwig (Apr 29, 2009)

The only 120 slide/transparency films you will find are color films of the Ektachrome class, process E-6. There are no B&W slide films although it is possible, with special chemistry, to process conventional B&W negative film to get positive images. Its a bit tricky and most of the faster films yield poor results.

120 B&W film can easily be contact printed to yield prints suitable for mounting on the classic 7"w x 3"h cards used by the old stereoscopes such as those made by Underwood & Underwood and Keystone (to name only the last two survivors of that period). This can be a very satisfying way to view stereo images.

Here's a link to a post on my personal blog showing a stereocard I recently made and a homemade viewer:

http://happythursday.com/DwigKaren/2009/03/recent-stereo-project-a-stereoscope/

Dwig & Karen » Another Stereoview - the Donkey Milk House

I've been working on a series of views of Key West emulating the old Keystone style of travelog views. Mine are not taken with a Holga. I use both a Nikon Coolpix 8400 digital (two shots moving camera between shots) and an old Sawyers Personal Stereo (35mm camera designed to take the small Viewmaster format images).

I'm also building a series of stereoscopes of different designs. I get my lenses from Berezin:

Card Viewers
Viewer Accessories- Berezin Stereo Photography

The first link is for a simple handheld viewer for stereocards that works well and is inexpensive. I've used it as a handheld viewer and have incorporated it into one of my stereoscope designs. The stereoscope posted on my blog uses the lenses from the second link.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jun 22, 2009)

Google E-6 processing. There is a place I use but I cannot remember the name. It has been a little while. They will do it for a good price. Ill will look it up. 

Daniel Sach
Sachphotography Fine Art Photography The homepage of Daniel Sach and his photography Company


----------

